# Donde comprar placas de cobre fenolicas?



## rurogar (Nov 12, 2008)

He estado viendo por el foro la construcción de circuitos impresos caseros, mas o menos tengo una idea de los materiales que hacen falta y como se actua pero no consigo localizar una tienda o algun sitio de donde poder adquirir estas placas porque todo el mundo habla de ellas pero no ponen donde se adquieren....   Sera mi torpeza....los que he visto por google ya vienen perforados pero no me sirven. Un saludo.


----------



## joorge (Nov 12, 2008)

Cuando dices fenolicas, me imagino que te refieres a las positivas-negativas. En telkron (madrid) las tienen:

www.telkron.es

Saludos.


----------



## ilumitron (Nov 18, 2008)

en cualquier tienda de componentes electrónicos, son placas de fibra de vidrio cubiertas con cobre, las hay cubiertas de un solo lado o de los dos, y de diferentes tamaños, también hay perforadas con las guias interconectadas como los protolab, suerte.


----------



## rurogar (Nov 20, 2008)

no se por como os han salido a vosotros pero por el telkron este me pedian mas de 100 euros por una de 100X40 cm y creo q eso es bastante caro si existe algun otro sitio dond comprarlas mejor.


----------



## joorge (Nov 20, 2008)

En http://www.armelectronica.com/ 

según me dicen por teléfono la más barata que tienes es 10x16 cm a 4,40 + iva.

Con la placa que comentas, de 100x40 cm saldrían unas 25 placas más o menos.  Sí, alrededor de 100 Euros.

Sea cual sea tu decisión, coméntala en el foro para que sepamos los mejores precios. 

Gracias.


----------

